# Kandy root beer brown base



## 84regal (Jul 8, 2008)

Well right now my cars kandy brandy wine but bout 2 get sum new paint and I was thinking bout doing it kandy root beer brown with sum pinstriping and gold leave but just don't know what base to use If any1 can post up sum pics of root beer brown and what base was used


----------



## SikCandy (Jun 20, 2012)

I lost the pics or I would post it up. I did a bike in gold base with root beer and it came out great. Really had a lot of pop in the sun.


----------



## TRAVIESO87 (Mar 5, 2008)

galaxy grey base then silver flake then kandy rootbeer on the roof the body is kbc rootbeer


----------



## TONY MONTANA (May 14, 2006)

HOK DONT MAKE UK ROOTBEER KANDY NO MORE :nosad: I USED KBC ROOTBEER AS WELL ON MY REGAL WIT A BLACK BASE LOOKS GOOD TO ME


----------



## SikCandy (Jun 20, 2012)

Kemfx has a candy color like root beer in their eyekandy line. I think they call it copper brown. A buddy of mine used it over their chrome and it looked awesome. I've used some of their other candys and they worked well.


----------

